# I'm back, sorry I've been gone so long



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

When I logged in the other day I had several messages wanting to know what had happened to me. Well I've had a lot of health issues over the about the last 2 1/2 years and really haven't been able to do what I need to be doing, last year was really bad. I'm still having some problems and will actually being having some tests done tomorrow at the hospital. Anyway tomorrow could be a big deal for me but I'm hoping and praying it's not what it could be. I hope I don't get shunned on here but if I do that's ok.

It looks like FarmerCline hasn't checked in in awhile.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Good to have you back!! Prayers for your health issues. If you can don't stay away so long again.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

You have been missed. Prayers for your health and good solution to the problems. We can't help the physical part but we can offer encouragement.

Shelia


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hope all goes well. I see your videos on YouTube.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Welcome Back! I was just thinking about you the other day going through some old post. Prayers for you problems.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Grateful11 said:


> It looks like FarmerCline hasn't checked in in awhile.


Hayden has gotten married and is dealing with other more important things that folks deal with when first starting out.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Welcome back. Prayers all goes well.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome back. I pray your test turn out well.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

It is always great to hear from you. Sending prayers to you and yours. 
Michael.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Glad to see you back again! I had wondered about your well being.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Good to see your post, hope all goes well. Always liked your posts and pics


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just came back around not long ago myself. I hope that your tests bring good news, and you find yourself healthy.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> I just came back around not long ago myself. I hope that your tests bring good news, and you find yourself healthy.


Was glad to see when you came back, was going to comment but hadn't gotten to that yet.

Shelia


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Good to see you back Grateful and Lostin55!


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Wishing you both all the best, glad to have you back...


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

It would seem that we're getting enough rain! :huh: My grasses are lodging! 

Got fertilizer put down, for Rowen, yesterday, and rain overnight to incorporate it! 

Now, I need a window to go after more 1st crop! 

Edit: Sorry, this was intended for "Shout Box Workaround"


----------

